# STREET MUSICIANS



## sashbar (Jan 26, 2014)

I know, street musicians are an easy target   And we all, I guess, sometimes can not resist a random shot. 
And then we do not know what to do with these images...  So let's dump it here ! I will start with some of mine. 
(When I put these together, it struck me how diverse all these people are, amazing) 

1.




2.



3.



4.



5.



6.



7.



8.



9.


----------



## sashbar (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jan 27, 2014)

Here are some from me:

1.



Day 227 - Flirting troubadour by limrodrigues, on Flickr

2.



Day 214 - Guitar by limrodrigues, on Flickr

3.



Day 214 - Boat by limrodrigues, on Flickr

4.



Day 214 - Bagpipes by limrodrigues, on Flickr

5.



Day 214 - Accordion by limrodrigues, on Flickr

6. Not your traditional street musician, but I like to think this little guy is singing "O Sole Mio" 



Day 216 - Bird by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Philmar (Oct 16, 2014)

sashbar said:


> I know, street musicians are an easy target   And we all, I guess, sometimes can not resist a random shot.
> And then we do not know what to do with these images...  So let's dump it here ! I will start with some of mine.
> (When I put these together, it struck me how diverse all these people are, amazing)



Not exactly an inspiring topic. I can't resist the easy shot either but I usually end up deleting the shots as I rarely find mine that interesting... but I've managed to grab a few ones that I've kept over the years.




Union Station - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




A day in the life of a street busker - Prague by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mariachi player - canals of Xochimilco, Mexico City by Phil Marion, on Flickr




musician with instrument- Jodhpur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr





accordian player taking a break - Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Zombie hillbilly kazoo banjo ensemble by Phil Marion, on Flickr




fiddler's feet - la ville de  Québec by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Gnawa musician - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Street musicians - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Varanasi musician by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mariachi player - canals of Xochimilco, Mexico City by Phil Marion, on Flickr




and on and on he fiddled - Prague moment by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim (Oct 16, 2014)

Street musician photography suffers from the same problem as all "Street photography", and that is "just because something is on the street and gets your attention, does not mean it is photo-worthy.  You still have to capture something interesting, unique or emotional. (ideally, all three)

I've shot a couple I'm happy with...





I worked very hard to get the train in this one and to have it blur just enough to give us that sense of movement, while ensuring the musicians were crisp and clear.





I pretty much stalked this guy for months to get the right picture of him and his pup.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 22, 2014)

0018_Lisbon_MobileJamSession by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## snowbear (Sep 15, 2016)

Jazz on the National Mall by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 16, 2016)

Captivation


----------

